
Russia, China, Tajikistan propose UN "code of conduct" for the 'Net - alsothings
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2011/09/russia-china-tajikistan-propose-un-code-of-conduct-for-the-net/
======
danyork
Soooo... people do realize that this is from September _2011_ , right?

Not sure why this was posted here today, but this is "old news" in the sense
that there have been many more such proposals submitted as the nations of the
world gear up for the updating of the International Telecommunications Union
(ITU) treaties relating to telecommunications.

Links to news items about some of the newer proposals can be found here, among
other places: <http://www.scoop.it/t/wcit>

------
mtgx
I don't need to know the details to realize that this is a bad idea,
considering the countries supporting this.

~~~
hobin
Contrary to popular belief (especially among people from the west), not
_everything_ from Russia and China is terrible, oppressive and meant to
destroy everything freedom-ish.

But, yeah, it's still a terrible idea.

~~~
eswangren
But much of it is, and looking at their past actions regarding their
censorship of the Internet, I think it's safe to assume that nothing good will
be in this proposal. Sounds to me like you just wish to be a contrarian for no
good reason.

~~~
hobin
Did you not read the whole comment? It's not that long. The second line states
"But, yeah, it's still a terrible idea." You may have missed that I wrote that
comment because mtgx's comment implied that only bad ideas can come from these
countries, which seemed excessively anti-Chinese and anti-Russian to me.

------
Evernoob
Why would anyone give a shit what China has to say about this? They just
censor everything blind anyway.

------
mikerice
Tajikistan, the voice of the internet.

------
praptak
Oppressor's wet dream. They miss the times when the oppressed ("extremists"
and "separatists" who threaten "social stability") had no voice.

------
AlexFromBelgium
Did they submit this together with the RFC I saw yesterday..?

They aren't even trying to be subtle.

~~~
alsothings
Do you have a link for that RFC? I may have missed it...

~~~
hobin
Here it is: <https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-diao-aip-dns-00>

About the subtle aspect, this may very well be because they genuinely believe
it's a good idea other governments may agree with.

~~~
billswift
And the HN discussion is <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4122783>

------
mjwalshe
If you want a vision of the future for the internet, imagine a boot stamping
on a human face - forever. with apologies to George Orwell

~~~
debacle
I disagree. Censorship of the Internet will never work. It might stamp out the
fires for a short time, but within weeks or months encryption will be the new
status quo.

~~~
InclinedPlane
Never be 100% successful != never work.

~~~
mjwalshe
Doesn't have to be 100% sucsessful

